# My Sex Story! (Fiction)



## Callum

*My Sex Story!*

A WORK OF FICTION!
By Callum Bowman



My sisters: Jill is 24, tall, slender, brunette, dark brown eyes, wears her hair very long and straight; she's got beautiful mid-sized but pointed tits and large puffy nipples. She has a tattoo on the small of her back and one around her navel. She may not be hot in a 'centerfold' sense, but all of my friends think she's the hottest girl in town. They're probably right. She's smart, in college, and has a very serious relationship going with another student. Jenna is 18, short dirty blonde hair, blue eyes, short and petite, with small, rounded titties and an absolutely perfect ass. She's a real tight package and a real troublemaker who loves to party. 

How do I know all this about my sisters' physical attributes? Read on...

Last spring, my sister Jill came back home during her school's spring break. She had shared a bedroom with Jenna and had simply moved back in for the month. All 3 of us partied together alot those first few days; I had just turned 21 and could now drink legally in the bars with my big sister. We would get together with a bunch of friends and go barhopping until the wee hours. Unfortunately Jen wasn't old enough to go out on the town with us yet. We used to come home after closing the last club just before dawn and I would immediately crash. Jill was in college and had a few more years of heavy duty drinking on me; I tried to keep up with her but usually failed miserably. 

One morning after one of these long nights of drinking, I awoke with the strangest feeling...I tried to think back to the details of the night before for something that could explain it. My memories of the last few hours of those types of nights was non-existent; I would have what Jill called 'black outs' where I just couldn't remember the last hour or so before passing out the night before. She told me it was a symptom of over-doing it and that I should watch it. At least I wasn't driving, I'd say, and we'd leave it at that. Anyway, this was a little strange. I couldn't quite put my finger on it. It seemed that my cock was a little sore; did I get laid last night? I'd have to wait until I saw Jill later on; If anything like that happened she'd be sure to tell me. And I'd be pissed that I couldn't remember it!! More likely, I'd jerked off before passing out.

I saw Jill just after lunch that day. I asked her if she had a good time the night before; fishing for information. She looked at me as if puzzled; then said 'Oh, blackout again, eh? Well don't worry, you didn't embarass yourself or me or anything. Your big sister took good care of you and when we got home you were out like a light. You really ought to slow down, though, Andy. You worry me with these blackouts. Sometimes I think an atom bomb couldn't wake you when you're sleeping like that.' I guess I didn't get laid, I thought. Must have just beat my meat. Oh well.

The next big night out was a house party a few streets down. Jenna was there and yes, she was causing trouble; the kind of trouble that a really hot young girl can cause at a party full of horny guys. Girfriends were pissed at her, pissed at their boyfriends; guys were fighting over who might take her home. Nobody did. Jenna got a charge out of this kind of scene, but she wasn't easy. Jill was getting hit on as well, as was I, but we weren't there to hook up, just for the social thing, catching up with friends and such. That night, during my deep sleep, I dreamed of sex. A blow job, to be specific. When I woke up sure enough, I had that strange feeling again; and the pee-hole at the front of my boxers was sticky with drying jizz... I strained to remember and yes, I remembered having a sex dream, but...well, I had never had a wet dream before...Maybe I jacked off in my sleep. This was starting to severely bug me. 

That weekend, I didn't go out with Jill or Jenna; instead I went out with the guys. We went to a local strip club where the beers cost 2x as much as anywhere else, so I hardly drank at all. I got home super late, though, and went straight to bed. I had just drifted off to sleep when something woke me. I opened my eyes to my darkened room and saw what I thought was one of my sisters standing in the doorway, silhouetted by the light in the hall. Just before I opened my mouth to ask what was up, she took a step forward. Then she stopped again. She seemed to be trying hard not to wake me. This was just weird enough for me to let it go and see what she was up to. She reached the edge of my bed and ever so slowly sat down on it. At this point I could see that it was my big sister Jill. She was watching my face intently but she obviously couldn't tell in the dark that I had one eye open just a tiny bit. I could barely make out that she was wearing nothing but a nightshirt and panties. What the heck was she up to? She reached up to the top of my blanket and slowly, noiselessly, pulled it down at the corner to expose most of my body, clad only in boxers. I was being careful not to change my breathing one bit; I had to let her think I was sleeping so I could see where this was going. My sister then reached straight for my crotch with both hands and delicately unsnapped the button in front. Then, my entire world was rocked: Jill reached inside my boxers and gently pulled out my flaccid penis. 

Not reacting to this was perhaps the hardest thing I've ever done in my life. At first I was embarassed that my sister might see my cock; then she was holding my cock in her hand! Suddenly I knew: this was the source of my morning mystery. Jill was coming into my room at night and playing with my prick while I slept! She must have thought I was blacked out tonight as well! Before I could think any further, she lowered her head to my groin and popped my soft dick into her warm, moist mouth. Dear God in Heaven!! I thought about putting a stop to this, but just as quickly, that wonderful 'blowjob' feeling overwhelmed me. To my partial embarasssment, my cock started stiffening in her mouth, but I could see that this is exactly what she wanted. As her head gently bobbed up and down, swallowing a good portion of my 8 inch dick, she kept looking up at me for any signs of my waking. Jill gave me head gently, quietly, lovingly; my head spun as I tried to understand just what all of this meant. She slathered her hot saliva all over my big dick and pulled her head off for a moment while softly stroking it with her hand. She looked up at me to be extra sure and then leaned back over to continue her slow-motion sucking. To my amazement, I saw Jill reach under her nightshirt with one hand and begin to fondle her boobs as she moved her lips over my now fully-erect cock. She pulled and pinched on the puffy nipples that had begun to poke against the inside of her nightshirt. Her sucking became a little more urgent then. Watching my sister play with her tits was too much; soon I felt the cum rising to my cock. But she didn't stop. Quickly I thought, well, I never woke up before, so I better not 'wake up' now! My hips were moving involuntarily; Jill didn't stop so this must have been normal. When I saw Jill's hand quickly move to the front of her panties and rub her crotch I couldn't stand it anymore. I came into my sister's mouth, trying not to thrust too hard. I made a little noise, hoping it was ok, and just kept cumming. I watched Jill swallow almost every drop of cum in 2 or 3 quick gulps without releasing my cock from her mouth; I marvelled as she sucked (and I mean Sucked) the remaining cum from my dick. Cleaning off my cock with her tongue, she took another quick look to see if I was waking and, satisfied that she had gotten away with this again, slowly got up and whispered across the floor and out of my room. My door shut with a click. There I lay for what must have been an hour trying to come to terms with what had just happened. God it was good! But was it OK? Should I have stopped her? I didn't know what to think. All I knew was that the next day whe I awoke, I would know exactly what had caused that 'strange feeling'... 

The next few days at home were strange, to say the least. I acted as if I had no idea what went on during that night and so did Jill, but I found that I was looking at my sister in a whole new way. She had blown me, for god's sake! I was fully realizing, when our paths would cross around the house, just what a gorgeous babe she really was. I found myself craving another night like the one before...one where perhaps more than just head might take place...but I was confused. If it was OK with her to suck my cock as I slept, would other stuff be okay too? How about while we were both awake? I decided to play it by ear. And to make it happen again, of course.... So the following Thursday evening we went out barhopping. I tried to make it look like I was drinking hard; I wasted alot of beer and money that night, but I hoped it would be worth it. After calling it a night (though it was really early morning), we headed home, Jill at the wheel. Hey, what the hell, I thought, and pretended to pass out in the car. Sure enough, after calling my name 5 or 6 times and after giving me a few not so gentle pokes in the ribs, her hand was at my crotch. She massaged my dick through my jeans with one hand as she steered with the other. I kept my eyes closed for the entire ride, not risking a look. When my dick was completely erect, I felt her fumble with my zipper for a bit but she must have decided we were too close to home and let it alone. I wanted more, however. She had gotten me hard again and I prayed for my sister to blow me again once we got home.

She helped me in the house; I put on quite a show by being 'too drunk' to get out of the car on my own and 'too drunk' to climb the stairs. When we got to the front porch, Jenna met us at the door and helped Jill get me inside. Jill whispered 'I told you--look at him! He's trashed! He won't remember a thing!' 

Really pouring it on, I said 'Hi, Jen!' far too loudly and headed for the couch.

'Oh, no, big guy, you're going to your room. Straight to bed! You had a bit too much tonight; I told you you better watch it!' She swung her arms around me and led me down the hall and into my room. Jen just stood and stared. I mumbled goodnight to both, pretending a drunken stupor and hoping for Jill to make a move on my prick once we were in my room. 

But she didn't. She lay me down onto my bed and I immediately pretended to be out cold. Then Jill clicked off the light and left. That was it. Hmm...Maybe she was waiting for Jenna to go to sleep? Maybe she wasn't falling for my act. To tell you the truth, I was a little drunk (I had to drink some that night; Jill's no dope) and after listening for her return I fell asleep. And was re-awakened soon after...

My room was dark. My jeans were being removed; then my boxers. I lay there, completely exposed, before…who? Was that 3 hands I felt? Clad in only my shirt, I waited for my sister's mouth on my cock. But instead, I heard her speak: 'Just sit down! Don't worry; he's out, trust me.' Another person was in the room, too; I heard Jenna's voice but I couldn't hear what she said as she whipered. Jill continued. 'Be quiet and watch, I'll show you.' Then, finally, I felt Jill's hand on my dick. She stroked my balls with the other hand and soon she massaged me into a full 10 inch erection. I heard Jenna say 'Move over a little, I can't see it!' I felt Jill move on the bed as she continued stroking my shaft. My eyes were adjusting to the light from the hallway and I could see Jenna sitting in the chair near my bedroom window, wearing a grey cotton pajama set consisting of shorts and a top. She wasn't wearing that when she met us at the door...Jill wore a white nightshirt that ended just above the knees. Jenna was staring at my cock. 

'Wow...I've seen a few, but not like that...'

'Like what?' Jill whispered. 

'So...big...You really put your mouth on it and he doesn't wake up?'

'Yeah! Watch this...' And with that, my sister proceeded to give me the second greatest blow job of my life. She took care not to block Jenna's view of the action; pulling her hair out of the way if it fell into her line of sight. Jenna watched, amazed, as her big sister slurped and sucked their brother's cock.

'Do you think he can feel it?' She asked. 

Jill slid her head up and off my dick. 'Oh, yeah--he moves around and moans a lot, especially before he comes. Sometimes he even opens his eyes. But he never wakes up. And he never remembers anything about it 'cause he 'blacks out' when he's this drunk!' 

'What do you do with his...cum?'

Jill just looked over at her with a look like 'what do you think?' and continued to suck.

"Have you ever fucked him?' Jenna abruptly asked. 

Jill shot her a look as my dick popped out of her mouth. 'No way! That would be cheating on Mark!'

'And this isn't?'

'SHSHSH!! No! It's just oral sex! And besides, it's not like this is another guy; he's my brother! And he doesn't even know. C'mon! Be quiet and let me finish. I told you you could watch only if you were quiet.'

Jenna's questions stopped. Jill concentrated on my member, blowing me just like the night before. My sister's warm mouth felt phenominal. I started moaning and writhing; Jill didn't stop and Jenna leaned in for a closer look. She leaned forward in the chair with one hand pushed into her crotch. 'Ohhh, yeah, he likes it,' Jenna whispered. "Suck it, Jill. Yeah, suck Andy's cock.' The hand in Jenna's lap started to move. She began masturbating her 18 year old pussy through her pjs. 'Suck that big dick.'

Jenna's hot talk seemed to heat things up for both of us. Jill sucked me harder and deeper and I felt the jizz rising. Peeking out from under one eyelid, I watched as Jenna pulled the crotch of her pajama shorts over to one side, exposing her cunt. The hall light shone through my open door and spilled over the chair she sat squirming in, illuminating her pretty pink pussy. I didn't get much of a look, though, as her other hand started quickly rubbing the exposed mound of her cunt. 'Suck his big hard dick Jill. Suck it for me.' An animal look crossed her face as she played with herself and watched Jill inhale my long, fat prick...I caught sight of Jenna sliding a finger into her pussy and finger fucking herrself...This was just too much for me. The cum was ready to blow and Jill knew it would gush any second. She let out a series of moans as my hips fucked her face, 'mmm, Mmm, MMM!' and I let flow another throatful of thick, hot cum. Jenna watched, writhing in the chair, her hand slapping at her wet mound as Jill swallowed all of my load hungrily. I spied Jen biting her lip and shaking to orgasm, grinding her finger into her puss. I let out a loud "Ohhh!" and they both froze momentarily; but I just smiled and rolled over. 

I couldn't see either one any more, but I heard Jill say 'See? That's the fourth time I've sucked him off and he has no idea! It's great! I can get off while I'm here and it's like...no harm done!' Jen lay back in the chair, panting. Jill looked down at her baby sister's still-exposed cunt. 'Wow. You really get off on that...' Jill said, as Jen slowly straightened her pj's. 

I'm assuming Jenna nodded her head in the affirmative. 'But how do you get off? Just by sucking his dick?' she asked.

'No, I sometimes play with myself while I do it; sometimes after when I'm in my room.' Jill replied as she slowly got up off the bed. 

'Well, I'm wondering...If it's okay to do with your brother then it would be OK with your sister, too, right?' Jenna said as she took a step toward Jill. She was unbuttoning her top as she spoke.

'What would be OK?' Jillian asked, truly surprised. She watched mesmerized as her little sister opened her top and exposed her pretty pert boobies. 'I’m so fucking hirny, Jilly. I bet you are, too. Let me get you off. It'll be OK. You won't be cheating, right?' Standing directly in front of Jill now, Jenna took her big sister's hands and brought them up to her tits. Jill offered no resistance. Jenna moved even closer and whispered in Jill's ear. I could hear every word of their exchange. My dick was already hard again. Had I died and gone to heaven? 'Let me eat your pussy', she breathed into Jill's ear. 

Jill let out a breathy sigh as she felt Jenna's breasts. Jen put her hands on Jill's ass and started kneading her cheeks, reaching around and under and feeling through her panties for her now-wet vagina. Jill never answered, never gave permission, but it was clear she wanted Jen to lick her. Jen led her big sis the few steps over to the chair and slowly slipped her panties down from under her night shirt, feeling Jill's long slender legs all the way down. Jill started a sentence; 'Jen...', but she never finished. They were totally oblivious to me at this point; I watched their every move. Jenna sat Jill down at the edge of the chair and spread her ankles, one over each arm of the plush chair. Jill's beautiful pussy was fully exposed to me. It was the most perfect pussy I'd ever seen: Neat and closely trimmed patch of soft brown hair, mostly-exposed fleshy pink lips, pouting partly open, slightly glistening with her moist lube. Then Jenna's head obscured my view as she began licking Jill's gash up and down in long strokes. Jill threw her head back in ecstacy as her little sister licked, sucked and kissed her vagina. Soon she was panting; I think Jen inserted a finger; maybe two, but I couldn't tell. Jill removed her nightshirt in one amazing move, it was over head and on the floor in a split second. 

And there they were, Jill's beautiful tits. Not 'big', but long...they stood straight out from her body for what seemed like a foot and their ends were capped with big puffy pink nippples. She was squeezing and pinching them as Jenna ate her pussy; she tried to speak again and failed. 'Jen...Ohhhhh, ohhhhh, Jen....' I was wishing I could see some of the detail work that was going on over in my chair, but counted myself lucky and reminded myself that the view from over here was just fine. Jenna and her perfect ass with her short-short pajama bottoms riding up her crack; on her knees in front of Jill's long lovely legs spread wide; Jill pulling on those fantastic naked tits I'd marvelled at since I was a kid. My two gorgeous siblings were getting it on and I had a front row seat. God I wished I could fuck them. Jill shook in the chair as she came, pushing Jenna's head into her groin with a grunt. Her nipples looked brown and hard; Jenna reached up to play with them as she brought her sister off. As she orgasmed, her face contorted into what looked like agony. But I knew better. For a second I thought she might scream, but she held her breath instead. Red-faced, she fell completely limp in the chair. Jenna leaned up to kiss her and said something I couldn't make out. Jill reached down and took Jen's face in her hands and kissed her. 

The sun was coming up soon. Jen left first; Jill followed moments after. I fell asleep wondering if this entire week had been a dream. 

The next two days were even more difficult; we had a pretty tangled web of secrets going on and it wasn't easy to interact naturally. While Jill and I could deal with each other pretty well, never letting the other know something was up; Jenna wasn't very good at it. I caught her looking at my crotch regularly; she stammered when speaking to me, avoiding eye contact; and she asked what Jill's plans were for the night about 5 times a day. Jill gave her 'cool it!'-looks every so often, but poor Jen couldn't help herself. She was obsessed with what had taken place the other night. Jill didn't want Jenna to ruin a good thing, sure, but she also knew our parents would have strokes if they ever knew what was going on between us. So saturday night, Jill wanted to cool it for a bit and went out with some old friends from the neighborhood. Instead of making plans myself, I decided to stay in and watch a movie. My parents always retired at around 10, and Jenna was sure to be out 'causing trouble'; I would have the entire downstairs to myself. But my assumption about Jen proved incorrect; when she found out I'd planned on staying in, she was thrilled.

'What movie are you getting?' she asked, excitedly. "I don't know...why?' I was intrigued at her enthusiasm.

'Well, I don't feel like going out either. Maybe we could grab some beers and watch a flick?' Jen was always trying to get me to buy her and her friends beer; she was 3 years away from legal drinking age. This, however, was getting more interesting... Once again, I decided to follow my instincts. They'd been good to me so far...

'OK', I said, 'I'll bring home some flicks and something to drink. Just be cool, OK? Mom and Dad can't find out I bought you beers. They'd boot me out on the street. Alright?'

Jenna agreed and we decided on some movies. I returned about an hour later with a case of beer and 2 videos. I brought the goods downstairs into the TV room; essentially a finished basement where the big screen tv, stereo system etc. were kept. Jen was waiting for me there. We watched the first flick; Jenna and I downed about 4 beers each. I was very pleasantly buzzed but Jenna was on her way to drunk. She had made the same mistake that I used to: trying to keep up with a more experienced drinker. The more intoxicated she became, the more I caught her stealing glances at me crotch. She had a strange, far-away look on her face as she gazed at the front of my cut-off shorts. 'Want another beer?' she seemed to ask every few minutes. Soon I could sense where Jenna was going with this and happily decided to make it a little easier for her. The next time she got up to pee, I dumped 2 beers down the wet bar sink and put the empties in the pile of beers that I'd drunk so she'd think I drank more than I really did. As she emerged from the bath, I said, 'Oh, man Jen; I don't think I can watch that other movie. I'm pretty trashed. No more beers for me.'

'AW! Bullshit, Andy! You said we'd stay in and party so that's what you're gonna do! There's plenty more beers and it's early! C'mon!' 

'Ok, Ok, I'll have one more. But I'm really beat.' As I drained my beer and got up off the couch to get another I stumbled a bit, trying to create the impression that I was sloshed. Jen laughed. 'Wow, you really are drunk!'

'I told you! Now we're gonna have one more and I've gotta call it quits. I feel like I'm gonna fall asleep.' I cracked another frosty for my self and one for my sis. We gabbed about this and that; I really hammed it up with my sloppy drunk routine. She watched me intently all the while, searching for a sign. I gave her one. In mid sentence I pretended to nod off.

Jenna called out my name. She repeated it over and over, more and more urgently. Satisfied that I was out, she laid me down on the couch and took off my sneakers. Checking for any response, she said my name a few more times. I began breathing more loudly. She seemed to stand there staring for a few minutes, unsure of what to do next. Then she walked over to the fridge and grabbed another beer. Then she walked up the stairs and left me. Wait, I thought. Just sit tight and wait. I bided my time by fantasizing about what my 18 year-old sister's mouth would feel like on my cock. I was blessed with the 2 most beautiful sisters in the world and they were both blowing me! At least that's what I thought Jen was up to...I had begun to wonder as I lay on the couch alone in the tv room. 

Thankfully, she returned. She was wearing that same pj set from the other night. She turned out the light and walked to the couch. Just to play it extra safe, she called my name a few more times. I ignored her. As she knelt by the couch, I opened one eye just that tiny bit (I had gotten very good at this in the last 2 weeks...) to see Jenna's small round tits inches from my face. Her nips were hard and poking at her soft pj top. She reached over and unbuttoned my shorts; then she unzipped my fly. Soon my shorts and boxers were being slowly pulled down to my knees. She must have been terrified that I'd wake up! There. My cock and hairy balls were fully exposed to my younger sister. She knelt there for a full minute watching it as it pulsed with the beat of my heart. Her breathing became more urgent as she reached over and grasped it in her delicate hand. She didn't jerk me off; rather she stroked it with her fingertips like she might pet a cat. She ran her fingers along the veins of my dick and across my balls. As she watched my cock grow, stimulated by her feather-light touch, I was overcome with the desire to feel her mouth on me. Was she going to suck it, as Jill had? The suspense was killing me. 

My 10"cock was now fully erect. Once again, Jenna was impressed. She could barely get her fingers all the way around it; she let it go and breathed, 'Whoah.' Then suddenly, I felt her lips on the head. They were warm and incredibly soft. She repeatedly kissed my cock head gently and softly. Next, she began licking it up and down, pausing to smooch my balls with long, wet, sucking kisses. It felt exquisite. Finally she lifted the head away from my stomach and slipped it into her mouth. She wasn't as good as Jill was at sucking cock (she needed practice with her teeth) but it was still fantastic. I was so big and her mouth so small that she gave very noisy head. Slurping and sucking noises filled the tv room. She began a series of ultra sexy (but very quiet) moans and groans while she continued sucking me; I saw by the position af her arm that she was playing with herself again. 'Mmm, mmm, mmm...' My cock slipped from her lips to allow her to catch her breath, give her jaw a break and concentrate on her cunt for a bit. She panted in barely controlled lust. Then she was down on it again. Absolute heaven. Soon she was fingering herself so furiously that she temporarily lost control of herself. Her sucking became more forceful; her moaning became loud grunting. She must have caught herself just then; for she stopped everything suddenly and disappeared from my secret line of sight. I lay motionless, hard on aching and head spinning. Damn. She must have felt she went too far and decided to quit while she was ahead. I'd have to finish this myself after she went upstairs to sleep. Oh, well, at least I'll have the memory of my lovely young sister blowing me while she played with her pussy to aid me in jerking off. 

She was still in the room; I could hear her heavy breathing, though I couldn't see her. Had to keep up the illusion that I was out cold. I lay in the darkened room, fully exposed and waiting for whatever might come next. Then I heard her approach the couch again. With eyes closed, I thought I felt her place her elbows on either side of my hips, so she could position herself between my slightly spread legs and suck me straight on. Then I felt her lips on my cockhead again....but it was very different....as she inched my dick into her mouth I slowly realized that it wasn't her mouth at all...my cock was sliding into Jenna's hot, wet cunt!!

My eyes immediately popped open. I saw Jenna squatting above my crotch, totally nude, one hand on the back of the couch and one holding my pecker steady as she eased herself down onto it, slowly bending her knees at my sides. After the initial penetration, she slid down the full length of my steel-hard 10 inches effortlessly. It was a very snug fit; she was red hot and dripping wet. I felt the tip of my cock find the end of her wonderful wet hole; if she wasn't so wet, we might never have fit together as she was such a small petite girl and my erect dick was pretty damn big. In fact, at that exact moment, it never felt bigger. In shock, I looked down at her, fully expecting us to be looking each other in the eye and finally dealing with the reality of what was going on. But all I could see was the top of her head as she looked down at our genitals as mine disappeared into hers. Her short blonde hair almost grazed my chest as she watched the penetration. Her little teenage cunt gripped my cock tightly, especially the muscles just inside her lips. Still looking down at our connecting groins, she slowly and carefully started moving her hips, resulting in a very slight inch-deep fuck-motion. It was probably all she could take of my massive dick. She raised her head up towards the ceiling and I awaited eye contact once again...but her eyes were squeezed shut as she arched her back in pleasure. She was obviously convinced that I wouldn't wake up. Now her sweet little titties were staring me right in the face; 2 erect nipples poked out of the small but perfect mounds and begged to be bit and sucked. But I resisted. She was lost in a haze of lust and desire and was concentrating on the feeling between her legs. I felt that if I shocked her out of this, it would end. And stopping my hot teenage sister from fucking me was the last thing I wanted to do. 

Jenna had increased the length of her hip strokes. We were almost at the point of really fucking. She brought her head up again and I quickly went to sleep...She was still holding herself over me on her bent knees, arm on the back of the couch, never really coming down all the way; her ass hovered inches off of my balls with her every downstroke. Eventually she increased her fucking until most of my big dick was swallowed up into her sopping pussy with each stroke. She could take the whole thing in with ease now. My hips started moving; the pleasure I was feeling was too much to ignore. She felt me moving with her and put her hands on my chest. She transferred her weight from her knees and arm onto my body. Our pubic hair finally met, grinding together as we fucked. It was glorious. My hands found her ass and helped her up and down. She started making noise again and looked up into my eyes...I looked straight back. No more secrets. The look that immediately appeared on her face was strange; a mix of great pleasure and kind of a pleading... She kissed me on the lips and quickly blurted out, 'Please don't stop Andy. Please don't stop. Just fuck me it'll be OK just keep...fucking...me...' I smiled back at her and said 'Jenna...You're so fucking good I couldn't stop even if I wanted to. And I don't want to...ever...' 

She stared at me, her face inches from mine. 'Oh...Yeah...Ooooo, Andy, fuck me with that big cock....Oh, it's so big...it's so good...Oh....that's it...Ever since I saw it...saw Jill sucking it...I had to have it in me....Uhhh...I had to fuck you...' I was matching her thrust for thrust; her ass was moving like a jackhammer. My hands found her hardened nipples and pinched them hard. 'Aauughh!! Ooooh, yeah baby...Fuck...fuck...FUCK...'

Suddenly the lights snapped on. 'You two better keep it down before you wake Mom and Dad.' 

It was Jill. 

She was standing in the doorway at the bottom of the stairs with her arms crossed, looking at us very disapprovingly. Jenna and I froze like 2 sexy statues; My dick began shrinking instantly. 

She smiled. 'Oh, don't stop on my accout; the cat's out of the bag now, might as well go with it...' She stepped into the room. 'Go ahead.' 

Jenna's stared in shocked disbeleif as she watched her big sister walk over to the couch and stood just a few feet away from us. Jen looked up at me, the scared little sister asking her big brother what to do. I was totally dumbfounded. As my dick rapidly diminished inside Jenna's puss, I looked sheepishly up at Jill and said, 'Um...this is really...she...we're...'

Jill looked very seriously down at us and replied, 'Andy, really; go ahead. I want to watch. Fuck her.' Jenna looked at her sister, smiled, and looked back at me. She started moving again and guided my almost-but-not-quite limp dick back into her cunt. She moved her hips back and forth until I felt the blood rushing back to my cock. Jill watched intently as we resumed our fucking. My little sister bounced up and down on my dick with renewed fervor. Soon we had resumed our previous rythm. Jen began grunting with every in-stroke. 

'Yeah, that's right,' Jill breathed. At first, I sort of felt 'on display'; I'd never had sex in front of anyone before. 'Yeah, Jen, fuck him...fuck his big fat cock...' Her words spurred me on. As my big sister watched me and my little sister fuck, I became more turned on than ever. Jill looked on with an evil look as we slammed away at each other. Jill took a few steps back to take everything in and then began stripping out of her clothes. She kicked off her shoes, unbuttoned her blouse and slipped out of it. As I watched her removing her black bra, revealing her beautiful tits, our eyes met and I reached a level of sexual excitement that I never dreamed existed. Still furiously fucking my baby sister, who was making increasingly intensifying animal noises in my ear, I watched as Jill stepped out of her jeans and removed her pink panties. Jenna looked over at her older sister, now completely nude, and came intensely with a thunderous groan. She squeezed my neck so tightly I thought she'd break my back. When the tremors subsided, she grabbed my face between her hands and we kissed passionately; I slowed my upward strokes considerably and we made out for a few minutes, Jill's hungry eyes on us all the while. I didn't want to stop but Jenna gave me a gentle kiss and rolled off of me. My hard dick slid out of her hole with a nearly audible 'pop'. 'Jill he's so good,' Jenna said dreamily. 'It's so fucking big...' She leaned towards me and kissed me on the lips again. She gazed over at Jill, now seated on the arm of the couch behind me. I stil wasn't sure what Jill was up for; watching or participating; so I figured I'd follow their lead. 

'So were you really awake all those times?' she asked, her eyes flitting between mine and my still swollen member at Jen's side. 

'No. The first few I wasn't but I caught you walking in the room one night and decided to fake it and see what you were up to. It wasn't easy...' It was hard to talk. I was still in a combination of shock and sexual frenzy. I had one beautiful sister lying naked at my side and one sitting right in front of me and I needed to come badly. Jill sensed the urgency on my face. She reached down and put her hand on my dick. I was still hard as a rock.

'Did you like it? Andy? Did you like it when I sucked your cock?' 

I let out a big sigh as she started man-handling my meat. 'Yes. Jill, you blow me so good...I loved cumming in your mouth.'

'Mmmm...and she swallowed every drop...'said Jenna as Jill popped down onto the couch with us; I had to fight the urge to jump her right then and there and fuck her silly. Keep it cool, Andy. Keep it cool. You're gonna get what you want, I thought. I was staring at her boobies; they jiggled as she stroked my meat. 'That's right,' Jill whipered, a slight tremor in her voice. 'I love swallowing your cum. I crave it. I couldn't stop myself. I want some right now...' She had snuggled up against me and was whispering directly into my ear as she jacked me off. 'I couldn't wait 'til the next time I could suck you off...Maybe from now on, I won't have to wait...maybe we can do it every time we're together...' My heart was pounding like a hammer in my chest. I reached up and put my hand on Jill's breast; a dream from my childhood come true at last. 

'Yeah..sounds good to me!' Jenna said as she sat up on the couch. "Jill--let him fuck you. Don't you want it in you? Look at it!' Jen still could not get over how big my dick was.

She looked down into my lap at the big cock in her hand. 'Mmmmm....I...do, but...' Jill was worried about her boyfriend back at school. 

I could take no more of this; I had to shoot my load and I wanted Jill bad. 'I want to do you too, Jilly. But I understand...' My hand dropped from her breast down to trace the tattoo around her navel; then further down into her neatly trimmed bush. I found her cunt wet and warm, slippery from her own juices. 'But would it really be cheating if you did it with your own brother? It's not like I'm some pick-up in a bar or something...' Jill lay back against the arm of the couch and spread her legs wide, providing full access for my probing fingers. I found her little hard love-button easily and gently rubbed over the top of her pussy lips with my thumb. She closed her eyes and sighed heavily. 'C'mon. Jilly. Let me put it in you.' 

Without a word she turned around on all fours and faced the opposite direction, tilting her awesome ass up in the air and presenting her pussy to me from the rear. 'Oh, yeah...put it in! Do her, Andy! Fuck her!' Jenna was thrilled that her sister was about to experience the same sensations that she had minutes ago. I got into position on my knees behind her and pressed my cock head up against her moist mound. After a bit of gentle probing, I slid my cock into my big sister's dripping wet hole. She let out an agonized wail; for a moment I thought perhaps she was in pain, but she made no effort to stop me. My hands on her ass, I began pushing/pulling her back and forth. Jenna got up and walked around to face her sister. 'See? You like his big dick, Jill? Huh? You like it?'

'Mmmmmmm.....Mm Hm...' was all she could manage. I watched my sisters tits swing as I fucked her from behind. Jill angled up and her and Jenna were face to face. They began making out; tongue kissing each other and fondling each other's breasts. My big sister's pussy was not quite as tight, but to my surprize it was even warmer and wetter than Jenna's. I could feel her wetness spreading down over my balls. 'Ooooooh, fuck.....Ooooooooh, fuck....,' Jill pleaded. I reached around and grabbed Jill's tits, one in each hand and continued banging against her fine ass. Jenna sat on the arm of the couch and spread her legs wide facing us. She pulled the petite pink lips of her pussy open with two fingers and demanded, 'Eat me, Jilly. Eat my pussy. Please!' Jill bent down and pushed her face into Jenna's groin. She beagan licking and sucking her sister's slit with a vengeance. 'Ooooooooooh, Jill....Eat me...lick my pussy, baby....lick my cunt while he fucks you with that big fat dick...Oh, yeah....' I looked down at my glistening cock sliding in and out of my big sister's pussy; her little brown butthole opening and closing with each stroke. Jenna's eyes met mine; there were tears in her eyes as she gazed at me lovingly. 'Jill's eating my pussy, Andy. It feels so good...Mmmmm....How do you like your sister's pussies, Andy? You like to fuck your sister's cunts?' I couldn't respond. Coherent thought evaded me. We had a classic 3-way going on and there was only one thing left to do...I bent towards Jenna and we began to suck face. All three of us were moaning like mindless idiots as we built our fucking and sucking into a crescendo...we all 3 came together. Jill raised her head up to the sky; on all fours she looked likea wolf baying at the moon. 'Ahhhhhhhhhhhh......' She shook and bucked against me as the inner walls of her vagina squeezed. I pulled out of Jill at the very last second; come shot from my cock in thick white gobs. Most of it hit Jill's ass and back but one squirt ended up in the beautiful brown hair at the back of her head. Jenna bit her lips together as hard as she could as she came, trying to stifle the scream as she pressed Jill's head into her pussy. We collapsed in a heap on the couch and feel asleep, a tangle of sweating, naked bodies. Life for us would never be the same.


----------



## michael

words


----------



## MazDan

Not bad sunshine............got me going.


----------



## bettyboop

Incest! Not my thing!


----------



## katmeow

Glad it's fiction.


----------



## Callum

Not my thing either I was trying to improve my skills by writing about what I can't relate too....


----------



## frostyangel

Kept me intriged... but it was long... it took me awhile to get through it but I did.. good writting...


----------



## Charlie Brown

Reading your first paragraph...I thought Jill was your sister and having a relationship with Jenna the other student thus making her lesbian ! Was this deliberate to build supense or something!!! Have to say very descriptive writing and actually got me going too !!! good work although about incest strangely VERY erotic...7.5 outta 10


----------



## E-girl

ho. ly. shit.


----------



## Callum

^I said the same thing when I saw your gallery.


----------



## Mysterier

wow,


----------



## StuffedTiger

okie dokie.


----------



## Callum

@>->---


----------



## _high_life_

hole shit you should see the size of this thing!!!:D


----------



## MoeBro

I managed to tear my eyes of it. Stories are good. Incest is not. not in my books anyway. 

I look forward to reading your non-incestuous stories 

 - moe


----------



## Xherrus

Nice one! There's a certain rhythm to well-written sex stories, isn't there? A certain timing.

Some parts of the story made me laugh, although incest is no laughing matter. IMO it's gross.


----------



## E-girl

so i thought there were going to be weekly updates??


----------



## mariacallas

Callum, i am gonna spank you real hard later when ya git yer ass over here to ur favorite momma bitch yo!!!!!!!! That was some fine piece of writing ya got there, you just didnt have to go and spill the family secrets now did ya?????  
i love you!


----------



## Callum

A WORK OF FICTION! <---Did you miss that part?

Sorry E-girl, not enough ppl read WORDS for me to take my time to write another story!
(Note: I attempted to change the title but couldn't, perhaps you could help...)


----------



## diegoblunt

i stopped as soon as i read sister .. but im sure it was very good.


----------



## E-girl

what do you want me to change it to?


----------



## Callum

My Sex Story! (Fiction)


----------



## frostyangel

> Sorry E-girl, not enough ppl read WORDS for me to take my time to write another story!



I think alot more people than you think read words ... they just don't always like to reply...

*awaits a story*


----------



## Callum

frostyangel said:
			
		

> *I think alot more people than you think read words ... they just don't always like to reply...
> 
> *awaits a story* *



One Request for another is enough for me, I'll start writing!


----------



## E-girl

sorry it took so long.... but consider it done!


----------



## Callum

About half way through my second......


----------



## E-girl

waiting.


----------

